# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Xin ý kiến của các bác về BOB Mach 3 USB 4 trục

## hardfarmer

Chào các bác, theo các bác thì BOB Mach3  nào cho 4 trục ổn định nhất hiện nay.
Tôi muốn mua một cái nhưng chưa biết nên chọn loại nào vừa rẻ vừa tốt, các bác cho lời khuyên nhé.

----------


## writewin

rẻ tiền nhất là bob của nhóm anh toại robo3t, mình lắp máy chạy mach 3 đều dùng bob này hết

----------


## hardfarmer

Nhưng của bác Toại không có loại USB bác ạ.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Bác dùng AKZ250 đi, mình thấy nó cũng ổn định, tuy nhiên giá của nó đắt hơn ecut gần triệu bạc...

----------


## hardfarmer

Cám ơn các bác nhiều.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác dùng AKZ250 đi, mình thấy nó cũng ổn định, tuy nhiên giá của nó đắt hơn ecut gần triệu bạc...


Bác nào xài TBB3T-02 của robot3t có tương đương cái này không nhỉ

----------


## CKD

Mình có dùng qua AKZ250, nói chung nếu dùng máy phay là Ok, không kén máy tính, không cần LPT, có thể dùng với mấy cái miniPC vô tư.
Nếu nói về ưu & nhược thì quá nhiều thứ để bàn. Với AKZ250 thì việc xuất xung ổn định hơn qua LPT nhiều... trong nhu cầu bình thường là đủ sức đáp ứng.

----------

ngocanhld2802, thuhanoi

----------


## Đinh Chí Thành

EM có cái 4 trục USB dư ko dùng, bác nào cần e bán lại giá ưu đãi.

----------


## thuhanoi

> EM có cái 4 trục USB dư ko dùng, bác nào cần e bán lại giá ưu đãi.


Cho em cái giá vào inbox đi bác

----------


## emptyhb

> EM có cái 4 trục USB dư ko dùng, bác nào cần e bán lại giá ưu đãi.


Bác Đinh Chí Thành có phải hỏi mua kẹp phôi của em không? Nếu vậy mình có hàng để đổi rồi đó bác!

----------


## Khanh Khờ

ship con smoothstepper này về sài cho sướng
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CNC-USB-Smoo...-/280918314983

----------

nhatson

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> EM có cái 4 trục USB dư ko dùng, bác nào cần e bán lại giá ưu đãi.


Nếu chưa có bác nào mua, thì bác để lại cho em nhé  :Big Grin: 
 Nhưng phải còn dùng được đấy . heeee

----------

